# Exploring Singletrack in Weston, MA



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 23, 2012)

I found some more mountain biking trails in Metrowest Boston.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/09/wild-wild-weston-july-2012.html


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 30, 2012)

Really nice write up. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks.  I actually just posted some additional pictures today if you're interested.  http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/09/more-weston-singletracks-september-2012.html


----------



## Bumpsis (Sep 30, 2012)

Really nice find. I especially likeed the picture with the bridge and the stairs at what looks like an abandoned train station. It has this wiff of being a a post apocalyptic scene. I'll definitely seek it out.


----------

